# Knight Revolution recall



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Just in case this any of you have a Knight Revolution or Knight Revolution II....

http://www.knightrifles.com/revolutionrecall/


----------



## tabbyhunter (Jul 8, 2009)

how long will it take for me to get it back? I need to practice before the season


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

tabbyhunter said:


> how long will it take for me to get it back? I need to practice before the season


I'm not sure, I'd give Knight a call and ask them if they have a time frame for you. I do know they are taking it very serious and advising owners not to shoot at all before getting the repairs.


----------

